# Stealth



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Another one from the weekend, I like this sort of thing 350 cubic inches of Chevrolet's finest in what at first looked like a battered old 80's Manta till I had a closer look around it and it wasn't just thrown in, it had some thought and work put into it and almost looked factory fitted


----------



## sonyman (Feb 9, 2009)

I bet that gets a few surprised looks when it leaves people at the lights


----------



## BGM (Jan 21, 2009)

Is it a Manta? Or, a Chevette?


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

Manta with those body vents I reckon.....looks a neat install, as you say its cute when this is done properly without shouting about it.


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

Always liked the original Manta, but that's a beast and a half.


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

It was a Manta Hatch Back


----------



## sparkyhx (Nov 30, 2008)

BondandBigM said:


> Another one from the weekend, I like this sort of thing 350 cubic inches of Chevrolet's finest in what at first looked like a battered old 80's Manta till I had a closer look around it and it wasn't just thrown in, it had some thought and work put into it and almost looked factory fitted
> 
> 
> 
> ...


not very stealthy to have a dirty great big air filter sticking out of a huge hole in your bonnet. Thats gonna surprise nobody

Also not supercharged so will be limited output, compared with some of the big turbo jap models e.g. 4-500hp Nissan 200's who hide it all under the skin.

having said that I love old skool modded RWD cars


----------



## sparkyhx (Nov 30, 2008)

BondandBigM said:


> Another one from the weekend, I like this sort of thing 350 cubic inches of Chevrolet's finest in what at first looked like a battered old 80's Manta till I had a closer look around it and it wasn't just thrown in, it had some thought and work put into it and almost looked factory fitted
> 
> 
> 
> ...


not very stealthy to have a dirty great big air filter sticking out of a huge hole in your bonnet. Thats gonna surprise nobody

Also not supercharged so will be limited output, compared with some of the big turbo jap models e.g. 4-500hp Nissan 200's who hide it all under the skin.

having said that I love old skool modded RWD cars


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

sparkyhx said:


> . *4-500hp Nissan 200's *.


Is that all :lol:

And let's be honest WTF want's to drive around in a Nissan if they have a choice :lol:

You can buy one of these and add a few bits & bob's and you'll knocking the door of a 1000 old school hosepowers and throw it in a Manta for about the same cost as a the Datsun, fuel consumption won't be as good but you'll be sounding better an no fancy electronics and wizzo bit's to go wrong either :lol: :lol:



> *World Products BB-Chevy 632ci /800 HP Merlin ''Limited Edition'' Street Engine*
> 
> It's hard to beat this 632 engine for all-out power, tree-stump-pullin' torque, and total reliability. It delivers 800 dyno tested horsepower on pump gas and is covered by a 2 year/24,000 mile limited warranty. Roller cams and Hardcore blueprinted 4500 series carburetors help unleash a whopping 775 ft/lbs of torque


.


----------



## sparkyhx (Nov 30, 2008)

BondandBigM said:


> sparkyhx said:
> 
> 
> > . *4-500hp Nissan 200's *.
> ...


Firstly the one is the piccy isn't running big power, nor is it stealthy having a dirty great big hole cut in the bonnet. Stealth car is an ordinary looking car that hides its pedigree - I use the 200sx cos I am familiar with them and know a well set up 400hp 200 would frighten many a porsche, Aston, any BMW etc you care to mention.

Yet look like something your grandma might drive.

Generally speaking - they tend to drive like crap - too front heavy and ruin the cars balance you end up understearing like a bitch - they only go in straight lines which is fine if you live in america - but not so good in the old UK. I bet if you stuck a 1000 hp engine in that car an out of the box MX-5 would probably wupp its ass in the real world.

Look at the latest Caterham that beat the Bugatti Veyron round the Top Gear Test Track


----------



## BGM (Jan 21, 2009)

sparkyhx said:


> Firstly the one is the piccy isn't running big power, nor is it stealthy having a dirty great big hole cut in the bonnet. Stealth car is an ordinary looking car that hides its pedigree - I use the 200sx cos I am familiar with them and know a well set up 400hp 200 would frighten many a porsche, Aston, any BMW etc you care to mention.
> 
> Yet look like something your grandma might drive.
> 
> ...


He's got a point!

I do like old-school cars and love V8's, but other than in a straight line this bad boy ain't going anywhere fast (except maybe into a hedge... backwards).

As for 1000bhp out of the engine!? You'd be lucky to get the big side of 400 without a supercharger and a serious cash injection. If you want best-bang-for-buck the Jap stuff has it every time (you just look like a bit of a chav!).


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

BGM said:


> sparkyhx said:
> 
> 
> > Firstly the one is the piccy isn't running big power, nor is it stealthy having a dirty great big hole cut in the bonnet. Stealth car is an ordinary looking car that hides its pedigree - I use the 200sx cos I am familiar with them and know a well set up 400hp 200 would frighten many a porsche, Aston, any BMW etc you care to mention.
> ...


Not very good quality video but the thing on the left was one of those wizz bang Datsuns Sunny 4x4 GTI something or other??? aledgedly full of lot's of horsepowers, it was last :lol: :lol:


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

sparkyhx said:


> Firstly the one is the piccy isn't running big power


Just as an asides I'm curious how you know that


----------



## BGM (Jan 21, 2009)

You're right, not very good quality so I'll have to take your word for it! 

BTW those "whiz-bang" datsuns go anywhere from the standard 230ish BHP up to over 400bhp in a car that weighs nothing.

There are several videos I could pull off the tube showing big engined muscle-cars getting shat on by four-pot jap turbos and that's before we even go into the V6 Twins.....

But that's not proving anything as I'm sure there are equal amounts of videos posted by owners of expensive gas-guzzling American cars destroying XR2is with half of Halfords attached to them, to make themselves feel better.....

I stand by the fact that a well-tuned V8 sounds better than any engine on earth (IMO)

I also stand by the fact that (most) Jap tuned cars are chav mobiles (again IMHO)

But you can't reject the fact that a well-tuned and balanced jap mobile will beat the majority of big-engined muscle cars round a circuit.

Also, if you want to see a real "stealth" car then check out the 400+BHP Volvo T5s on u-tube!


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

> I'm sure there are equal amounts of videos posted by owners of expensive gas-guzzling American cars destroying XR2is with half of Halfords attached to them.


I know I used to do it to them every months at York, always amazed at their spotty faces peering into the engine bay of their wizz bang whatever wondering what went wrong and not really understanding why they were last

:lol: :lol:

But your right we could argue back and forth for ever. I driven a few Jim the Jap's over the years and there is no doubt some of them can be rapid. Supra's in particular and I've had a go in a couple of sorted SX200's as well but to be honest they didn't handle much better than a well sorted Vette of the same era, I've tried both. The other minor problem is longevity, these four bangers cant take it, sure they can make some big horsepower but not for long, if it's not the engine that pops it's the drive train :lol:

So I'll stick with brute force and ignorance and hedges any day


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

On the other hand I wouldn't mind this LS1 small block in a old style Vette


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

Yeah but, my knobs bigger than your knob!

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

As an aside......last year I was playing with a 510bhp LR Disco here on our track, now that was a suprising vehicle :grin: quite a rough looking new model disco (test vehicle) with trick suspension and 510bhp......now THATS a "Q" car


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Boxbrownie said:


> Yeah but, my knobs bigger than your knob!
> 
> :lol: :lol: :lol:


Just as an asides I'm curious as to how you know that

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

Ask BigM :tongue2: :lol:


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Boxbrownie said:


> Ask BigM :tongue2: :lol:


Her husband said she had been round the block a bit but I didn't think she got that far south

:lol: :lol:


----------



## sparkyhx (Nov 30, 2008)

BondandBigM said:


> sparkyhx said:
> 
> 
> > Firstly the one is the piccy isn't running big power
> ...


It is ultimately a guess but - The Rad is relatively small, no evidence of huge carbs, no supercharger. I doubt anyone goes to the expense of running serious internal work to boost power before doing 'visible stuff'. Chevy V8's come in many diffrent configs ranging from about 170 upto 400+ I would hazzard a gues that engine is on the lower half of the scale.

is it deffo a 350 - don't know my engines well enough

Very nice job though - there are a lot of old manta's running Rover V8's which in stock come in around the 180 mark.


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

sparkyhx said:


> BondandBigM said:
> 
> 
> > sparkyhx said:
> ...


Never judge a book by it's cover 

SBC came in various guises over the years from 283ci up 400ci and this one on only having a quick look was probably an after market crate engine, the radiator was plenty big enough. You buy these direct from GM with anything up to 400 - 500+hp and that is in dulled down US spec, low compression and very conservative ignition timing. It doesn't take much to liberate another bit of horsepower from them. You'd be surprised what you can get out of one of them and it would still look pretty standard. An then there are numerous other engine guys in the States that will sell you a full house SBC with some serious horse power.

B.


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

BondandBigM said:


> Boxbrownie said:
> 
> 
> > Ask BigM :tongue2: :lol:
> ...


Oooooo you had better hope she misses this thread altogether........first dibs on the GMT BigM please? :lol:


----------



## BGM (Jan 21, 2009)

BondandBigM said:


> On the other hand I wouldn't mind this LS1 small block in a old style Vette


Nice Twins!!!


----------



## BGM (Jan 21, 2009)

Speaking of which, you should see the new BMW V8 TT engine (as featured in the X5 and X6 M versions)!!!!


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

BGM said:


> Speaking of which, you should see the new BMW V8 TT engine (as featured in the X5 and X6 M versions)!!!!


----------



## BGM (Jan 21, 2009)

BondandBigM said:


> BGM said:
> 
> 
> > Speaking of which, you should see the new BMW V8 TT engine (as featured in the X5 and X6 M versions)!!!!


Nope, that ain't it! That's the standard NA V8!

Have a look on BMW uk under M models > X6M


----------



## sparkyhx (Nov 30, 2008)

This is a sleeper










380bhp Datsun VIolet

dyno vid

http://fctuning.com/FCTUNING/Media/Entries...Violet_A10.html


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

sparkyhx said:


> This is a sleeper
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah maybe but honestly would you be seen dead in it  :lol: :lol:


----------



## BGM (Jan 21, 2009)

I would! That's pretty cool! 80's retro....

But then again, you know I like those kind of things!


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

BGM said:


> I would! That's pretty cool! 80's retro....
> 
> But then again, you know I like those kind of things!


I would have thought with that .50 cal D/E this might have been more your sort of thing

:lol: :lol:


----------



## BGM (Jan 21, 2009)

Naaa, don't like red :lol:

That swivel front seat is ace though! Right lazy [email protected]$tard accessory!

Wouldn't even have to twist my back when I'm leaning out the window to 'bust a cap'

:lol:


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

If you want some 80's retro with a bit of stealth you don't need to look any further than one of these with a couple of VR6 motors in it.

I would use the word "cool" but I'm a bit old for that :lol:


----------



## sparkyhx (Nov 30, 2008)

.....or this one - Currently being rebuilt with a CA18DET with GT3076R aiming for in the region of 450bhp


----------



## BGM (Jan 21, 2009)

I'll let you off with "cool", I think it's appropriate in the case of the MKII.

Been giving some serious consideration to getting one recently (prices have started to rise since last time I looked). Would go for the standard as opposed to the VR6.....

..... not sure what that other thing is but it looks turd..... ooh:


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Does anybody really want to be seen in an old Datsun :lol:

What about cake and eat it though, Jap motor in a proper old school muscle car 




























US Ebay number - 190304311424


----------



## sparkyhx (Nov 30, 2008)

BondandBigM said:


> Does anybody really want to be seen in an old Datsun :lol:


thats what makes it a sleeper/stealth- it has to be ordinary looking.

I'd have any of the above especially the second bluebird coupe


----------



## BGM (Jan 21, 2009)

I'll give you that one! 

I'd take a piece of that cake any day!!!


----------



## sparkyhx (Nov 30, 2008)

I see some quite interesting stuff on trackdays, one of the most common stealth/sleeper is vauxhall corsa/astra/belmont with calibra turbo running gear. I even seen a Hyundai pony (i think) (the one based on the 90s astra) with calibra turbo transplant.

The Belmont I saw looked a right shed - it was red (gone pink) to add to the 'crappy' image and the only real givaway was a huge boost guage on the dash.


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

sparkyhx said:


> I see some quite interesting stuff on trackdays, one of the most common stealth/sleeper is vauxhall corsa/astra/belmont with calibra turbo running gear. I even seen a Hyundai pony (i think) (the one based on the 90s astra) with calibra turbo transplant.
> 
> The Belmont I saw looked a right shed - it was red (gone pink) to add to the 'crappy' image and the only real givaway was a huge boost guage on the dash.


There used to be a company that did the conversions on these at one time, I don't know if this is the same one or an off shoot of the original. Used to see a lot of them at the drag racing. Was never a fan of track days, to many clowns driving like idiots and not many insurance companies would take you on if you declared that was what you were up to on a weekend so it could end up being an expensive day out.

http://www.courtenaysport.co.uk/

Out of curiosity any idea what the engine is in the Camaro, Toyota or Nissan ?????


----------



## BGM (Jan 21, 2009)

BondandBigM said:


> sparkyhx said:
> 
> 
> > I see some quite interesting stuff on trackdays, one of the most common stealth/sleeper is vauxhall corsa/astra/belmont with calibra turbo running gear. I even seen a Hyundai pony (i think) (the one based on the 90s astra) with calibra turbo transplant.
> ...


Looks like the 3.0 straight six from the Toyota Supra, but with the single turbo conversion! Could be wrong though.

If it's not, it's the lump from the R32 Nissan Skyline.....


----------



## sparkyhx (Nov 30, 2008)

BGM said:


> BondandBigM said:
> 
> 
> > sparkyhx said:
> ...


pretty sure its a JZ series engine from a supra/soarer dunno which one 1JZ-GTE or a 2JZ-GTE

its absolutely not an RB26 from a skyline as the turbo is the wrong side and doesn't have the CAS on the front of the head above the pullys

personally I don't understand why somneone would go to the trouble of treansplanting an engine like that into a camero????


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

Roger Clark Motorsport "Gobstopper" Subaru Impreza 850bhp :tongue2:


----------



## BGM (Jan 21, 2009)




----------

